# Battlefield Bad company 2 punk buster kicks me out after 1 minute of playing



## harryteabag (Mar 7, 2010)

Ive tried every trick Ive read on here about manualy downloading the punkbuster upgrades and turning off my firewall nothing seems to help. I also have a problem whenever theres an explosion anywhere even if its not close to me, my screen turns into multi color static and I cant see anything for about 5 second. I dont know if these two things are connected somehow. 
I was thinking it might be my video card, but all the graphics look smooth and nothings choppy and the defult set me on medium so it must be ok.
heres what Ive got
intel core 2 quad processor Q9300
8GB system memory
1 terobyte hard drive
NVIDIA Geforce G210 direct X10
Windows 7
please help Ive been wanting to play this game for months


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

I assume you already updated PB, make sure punkbuster and bfbc2 are both allowed through your firewall. Make sure the game is ran as adminstartor, what is your antivirus? Do you experience lag when these explosion occur?

pnkbstra.exe
pnkbstrb.exe 
Both should be allowed through the firewall. I believe that's what they're called.

Your GPU if I recall correctly isn't that powerful, trying running the game on all low.


----------



## harryteabag (Mar 7, 2010)

I have updatd the pb and both files pnkbstra.exe and pnkbstrb.exe are allowed through my firewall. I have tried the low graphic settings as well even tried customizing the settings. Ive went into the NVIDIA file on my computer and changed the 3D setting from high to balanced even tried low and nothing seems to work. The antivirus Im currently using is Avira.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I use to have an error where I would get kicked because my real time antivirus made a game file "hang" and couldn't connect to pb.
Does punkbuster give you a "error" message? Does the game have singleplayer? Try playing in that for a bit and see if you get any graphical errors.


----------



## harryteabag (Mar 7, 2010)

heres what the message says when it kicks me out 

"you have been kicked from the game the reason is: Punk Buster kicked player 'harryteabag' (for 0 minutes)...PB INIT FAILURE (if this persists, visit evenbalance.com and click support to manually update Punkbuster)"

I did what it said and updated punkbuster followed every step word for word I saved files:
pnkbstra.exe
pnkbstrb.exe 
and put them in the pb file just like it asked and I still get kicked off almost every first minute of the game. (there has been a couple times where I get to stay on for the whole duration, but thats one in every 10 tries) 
I played the single player mode yesterday because of this problem but now today it crashes and goes straight to the desktop if I even try to start single player. and the multi color static all over the screen whenever theres an explosion happens in both multi and single player, but theres no lag at all when it happens, I havent had any lag problems yet.
the only thing I can think of doing is unistalling the game and reinstalling it just incase something installed incorrectly the first time.
do you think my video card may be responsible for this? maybe I need to upgrade I dont know. but on other games ive found whenever the video card is too weak it just really lags and is choppy with low graphics, Ive never seen multi color static before with everything else running smooth. (except for the fact the I get kicked off every minute) even on high graphic setting I dont get any lag.


----------



## harryteabag (Mar 7, 2010)

I realise now the punkbuster issue is a common problem right now for everyone and battlefield is working on fixing it. there are a few servers on the multiplayer that have been fixed and they say right in the serer name "no punkbuster kicks" or something similar to that so I think that problem is solved. the multi color static is still very annoying for me though


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi harryteabag, your correct in that this PB issue is somewhat global.
By now though all Bad Company 2 servers should of been restarted. EA upgraded the server software to R5 (Revision 5) while all clients versions (you and me) remained on R4. R5 for the client is not yet ready for release and R5 both client and server are using a newer version of BP.
EA sent out a patch to revert the servers back to R4 apon restart so its upto the server admins to restart the servers. If your still having trouble connecting to any server try the following.

Uninstall Bad Company 2 *Beta*, known pb conflicts
Delete Beta file from
My Documents > BC2 BETA
Users > Your Account > App Data > Local > PunkBuster > BC2 Beta

Try deleting the pb files in the BC2 directory and using pbsetup.exe to update the game.
http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php


----------



## Titanium Lion (Jun 26, 2006)

I had tried all of the previous PB fixes as well to no avail - Removing BC2Beta, updating PB and such. The thing that worked for me was to go into the PB install directory itself. I bought it through steam so I go to where it is located (this may be slightly off as I'm doing it from memory) 

Steam > steamapps > username > common > Battlefield Bad Company 2 > Install > Punkbuster

in here should be a single .exe file. Run it and choose uninstall and this will uninstall punkbuster from your system and then run it again immediately after and choose reinstall. It seems like updating should do the same thing but for me this worked. Just a thought!

Now if they could fix the damned connection issues >>


----------



## hfcoops (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't know about why PunkBuster keeps kicking you off because i'm going through the same problem, but with the explosion thing I also had that but what you need to do is upgrade your graphics card and it will help.


----------

